# PHP's mail() Function, Sendmail, and Return-Path Header



## ICS-Dave (Jun 11, 2003)

Hi all.

I'm running OS X server and making use of PHP's mail() function with Sendmail.

Email from this solution is showing a Return-Path header of:
<www@www.mydomain.com>

Changing the Return-Path header within mail() call doesn't work. Is there any way to change the Return-Path header.

I figure www represents the user "www" but I want to avoid any email being sent to that account. I suppose I could set up a Sendmail alias for www and forward it to a real email account but I'm not sure that is proper or not.

Thanks!

Dave Scott


----------

